# Did you ever take a shotgun catfishing?



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Maybe I got too much time while waiting for flathead.










But I do see some interesting sites










Being patient sometimes pays off.










Big channel cats were on a feed Wed/Thur nights.
But they ate all my flathead baits. Got the little flathead
on Fri night when the channel cats were sleeping off their feast.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

what's with you catching all those dinks this year?


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

wow nice catch! cool pics!


----------



## stevecat (May 16, 2007)

Wow, great pics , they remind me of what I miss most of fishing the central and southern rivers.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

> what's with you catching all those dinks this year?


Seevers
I guess I should be happy that I hook all the flathead that
bite I am just a little frustrated that I can't find any of 
the 50+ fish that we released the last couple of years.

On the good side I was in complete control of the lakes 
(on weeknights after dark)

Maybe instead of blaming warm water temperature I 
should put out a theory that the big fish coincide 
with the abscence of jet skis 

The bigger fish should bite when it is too nipply for jet skiers


----------



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

those top two pics - your new flatty bait?


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

> those top two pics - your new flatty bait?


Flathead fishermans fast food


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

So you left sis behind and got a fish. That is just not right!

Good job
Rob


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

> So you left sis behind and got a fish. That is just not right!


Oh I did better than that 
I knew you were going Monday so I thoroughly fished 
your spot and caught the only willing flathead!

Now ya gotta lose a tooth for a good shot 
at a flathead 

Ya mess with me and I will tell Woody how many
boat rides he is missing cause you are being reluctant
to get out in the heat 

It is OK to get that new boat wet---it won't melt


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Here kitty kitty....... ..nice to see some things remain the same.... THE CATKING !!!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Wasn't to long ago you couldn't see a turkey in the wild. Now we have two large groups with around 40-50 in each group runnin around the farm....THE CATKING !!!


----------

